# Lawn or Yard?



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Kind of an odd thought popped into my head while I was mowing. When does a yard become a lawn? I feel like yard is a term to describe an area of grass that isn't particularly well maintained. But a lawn is what we are all striving for. It's lush, green, and something to be proud of. So at what point during your lawn care history did your yard become your lawn?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I use the terms interchangeably.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I also use them interchangeably


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I always wondered if "yard" was a southern term and "lawn" was a northern term?


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Interchangeable for me. Although now that I think about it, I may "get out in the lawn" but I go do "yard work". I also go to the "backyard" and not the "back lawn". I don't know what to tell you. I call it a fishing pole and my wife says it's a fishing rod. C'est la vie.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I suppose I say yard and lawn interchangeably as well. I mow the grass, tell the kids to go play in the yard, and tell people to get off my lawn :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Technically the yard is the area that surrounds the house (mulch beds, pool, garden, lawn), while the lawn is the grass area within the yard.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

I agree with @g-man . "Lawn" refers to the grass while "yard" includes everything on the property that isn't the house.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I suppose I say yard and lawn interchangeably as well. I mow the grass, tell the kids to go play in the yard, and tell people to get off my lawn :lol:


 :lol: even my wife got a laugh outta that one


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> Technically the yard is the area that surrounds the house (mulch beds, pool, garden, lawn), while the lawn is the grass area within the yard.





J_nick said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I say yard and lawn interchangeably as well. I mow the grass, tell the kids to go play in the yard, and tell people to get off my lawn :lol:
> ...


Yeah. The yard is the whole thing, even the house arguably.
(See how TLF members love to twist definitions?)

Just don't try mowing in the house...doesn't end well. I can tell you that. That's what vacuums were invented for on rainy days.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Hmm...I wonder if this is a regional difference. I would define the terms exactly as @TN Hawkeye did.

I now often say, I'm mowing the lawn. 15 months ago, when it was a weed salad, I said, I'm mowing the yard.

If you woke up tomorrow and crabgrass had taken over everything--everything--what would you call it? I don't think I could say that I'm going to mow the lawn.

@TN Hawkeye My 'land,' which was merely my 'yard,' became a 'lawn' when I did a reno last year.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> Just don't try mowing in the house...doesn't end well. I can tell you that


 :lol:


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

There is only turf and that which is not turf.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Pop or soda. Besides, it's called a garden.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Pop or soda...


You mean coke? :lol:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Ware said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Pop or soda...
> ...


I forgot about you "Kleenex" people.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I just call it either a Lard or a Yawn.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I just call it either a Lard or a Yawn.


You probably shouldn't post after brunch. :lol:


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

All yards are not lawns, but all lawns are yards.

Or something like that.

I say "lawn" when I mean "grass" and yard when I mean "outside the house"


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Lawn, green, field, pasture. Not all the same, huh?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

In my mind, a yard is functional, for dogs and kids to play, to have BBQs and throw a ball, dig a fire pit, etc.

A lawn exists for purely aesthetic reasons, and is not subjected to lots of traffic.

I have a front lawn and a back yard.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

What about turf? I feel fancy using that one.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> What about turf? I feel fancy using that one.


Agree - all the pros seem to love the term turf. I get the feeling saying turf is akin to using Grey Poupon.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Green said:


> Just don't try mowing in the house...doesn't end well. I can tell you that. That's what vacuums were invented for on rainy days.


I have used the electric leaf blower to clean out the fins on the baseboard heater. They have never been cleaner and the heat was vastly improved! Very dusty, though.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Gotta go with lawn


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Green said:


> That's what vacuums were invented for on rainy days.


Now if only I could find a 48" stand on vacuum cleaner.......<sigh>


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Have you ever striped your carpet? My wife stopped asking me to vacuum after about the 3rd time I put double fats in the living room.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Have you ever striped your carpet? My wife stopped asking me to vacuum after about the 3rd time I put double fats in the living room.


Her request makes no sense. But hey, at least you don't have to vacuum!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

My wife's family pahk's tha cah in the yahd.


----------



## Willie Malay (Jul 12, 2018)

Lawn is the grass. Yard is the whole thing including bushes, swings, tables, chairs, etc.


----------



## sahibdad63 (1 mo ago)

Lawn vs. Garden: What’s Better? - GardenProfy




easyway to check this


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

personally, i use 'lawn' or 'yard' interchangeably. But 'turf' or 'turf grass' is reserved for only well maintained lawns or yards. its a term of respect.


----------

